# Asking price for HR10-250?



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

What's the average asking price for a used HR10-250 now days? Anyone know?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Don't know the price of a used HR210-250 on EBay or elsewhere but I have one I will sell for $150.00 if anyone is interested...has about 30 movies, all PG or PG13
that are inside anyone can either play or download...:


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

cmoss5 said:


> Don't know the price of a used HR210-250 on EBay or elsewhere but I have one I will sell for $150.00 if anyone is interested...has about 30 movies, all PG or PG13
> that are inside anyone can either play or download...:


Looks like they are going for 10 bucks on e-bay right now - EDIT: WRONG - there is a coupon for 10 bucks

Did you get my PM?


----------



## chicago_cws (Dec 10, 2006)

They start at about 300 and go up towards 500.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

chicago_cws said:


> They start at about 300 and go up towards 500.


$350-$550 used on eBay. Very expensive.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I sold one on eBay in late December. Got $400 for it (the "Buy It Now" price) in a matter of hours.


----------



## thepoloman33 (Jun 20, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> I sold one on eBay in late December. Got $400 for it (the "Buy It Now" price) in a matter of hours.


I sold one of my three HR10s on ebay last week for $425 using the Buy It Now feature. The demand is still very high.

I cried as I shipped away...had many good times together....rarely, if ever, let me down. :heart:

Dear Lord,

Please whack some sense into the folks at DirecTV...they had such a good thing going with TiVo. Even a company as despised as Comcast sees the light...I've tried to like the new DVR...I've given it so many chances...am I being punished for spending my Sunday's watching the Sunday Ticket package instead of going to church? Is that it?!? Don't force me to consider going back to cable...please!

Amen

excuse my rant folks, I just tried to play an epsiode of The Apprentice from my HR20, but instead of Trump, all I got was the dreaded black screen.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Slow market down here, I got mine in the paper for 500...no offers, in fact not even a phone call. :nono: If someone would call they would be surprised what they could actually buy it for, locally, because I don't want to deal with shipping and stuff.....

I lothe fleabay but it might be the only choice....:grin:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

stogie,
There are businesses that will eBay almost anything for you. Not too many look in the paper anymore.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have friends that do Ebay that will sell it for me, all I have to do is ask. But I will look into that, yessir. Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i still am shocked that they are 1300 new now

http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php

insane


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

That's about what I'd expect from Weaknees. He's known for price gouging, yet people gladly pay his ridiculous prices. He'll keep on charging high prices as long as people are dumb enough to keep paying them.


----------



## Sherman67 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I was about to list my old HR1-250 on Craigslist for less than what they are going for on ebay. If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## srtpusher (Jan 25, 2007)

wow... why so much from weaknees?


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

newsposter said:


> i still am shocked that they are 1300 new now
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo.php
> 
> insane


WOW! I had no idea.

OMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo
30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
*$1199.00* - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Expanded! 63 Hours of HD Recording Time, 427 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
*$1449.00 *- IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING! Includes installed TwinBreeze G2 and Advanced Cooling Pak.*

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Expanded! 77 Hours of HD Recording Time, 515 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
*$1649.00 *- IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING! Includes installed TwinBreeze G2 and Advanced Cooling Pak.*

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Expanded! 103 Hours of HD Recording Time, 693 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
*$1949.00* - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING! Includes installed TwinBreeze G2 and Advanced Cooling Pak.*

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Expanded! 130 Hours of HD Recording Time, 870 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Includes One Terabyte of storage! Refurbished.
*$2049.00 *- IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING! Includes installed TwinBreeze G2 and Advanced Cooling Pak.*

COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Expanded! 200 Hours of HD Recording Time, 1300 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished. Includes two Seagate 750 GB hard drives!
*$2399.00* - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING! Includes installed TwinBreeze G2 and Advanced Cooling Pak.*

DIRECTV HR20-700 (High Definition DirecTV DVRs - does NOT run the TiVo operating system)

HR20-700 DVR Units for use with DirecTV

COMPLETE DirecTV HR20-700 HD DVR (does NOT have TiVo)
30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. One Year Parts and Labor Manufacturer Warranty.
$329.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*

*Only 329.00 for the HR20*

WOW just WOW!!


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Que said:


> WOW! I had no idea.
> 
> $329.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*
> 
> ...


Totally ridiculous. Anyone paying these prices is truly insane. And they're not even brand new. Absurd.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

$1300 for a non-expanded HR10 is just unconscionable. Truly a ripoff.

And the HR20 for $329! DirecTV sells them for $299 and only someone who has absolutely no bargaining skills would pay that much!


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

Mine will be available next week as well.

mechman


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

TomF said:


> $1300 for a non-expanded HR10 is just unconscionable. Truly a ripoff.


And they are not even new!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TomF said:


> $1300 for a non-expanded HR10 is just unconscionable. Truly a ripoff.


Makes the S3 TiVo look pretty darn good; especially since they will have similar HD capability in a year or so (except that the HR10 has no QAM tuner).


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I sold mine on Ebay for 385.00.
I can't complain.


----------



## HR20screwed (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought an HR10-250 off eBay for $425 and it looks new.

I'm sending back the free HR20-250 to D* this week. 

The HR20 is a POS.

Local HD is OTA


----------

